# Making Black Garlic



## cacioepepe (Apr 3, 2011)

Wondering if anyone's done it.  I see on the 'net how to make it, but would like to get some insight from ya'll folks.  40 days at 140 degrees seems tough to maintain.  Thoughts?


----------



## cacioepepe (Apr 3, 2011)

Great, so I've heard of a couple of ideas.  One being to use the 'warm' setting on a rice cooker to keep a constant temperature.  A kid I work with said he did it and it turned out amazing.  He didn't use any kind of vessel.  Just whole garlic in the cooking pot.  Another idea i had was to use our variable heat dehydrator at the restaurant and try that for a month, in a glass jar.

Guess I'll just delete this thread now.....


----------



## atibbs314 (Aug 20, 2012)

read your post and it sparked an interest so i ought some black garlic and am wait ting taste it i am also very curois about how you could make it at home


----------



## blackgarlic (Sep 20, 2012)

not right, different temperature , moistness at the whole fermentation process of black garlic it is very simple to make white garlic become to black one , what's important , black garlic u make by yourself make a big difference between specialized black garlic factory, 2 key selling point of black garlic , better taste ,more nutrition , u can do one but second


----------



## dcarch (Jun 28, 2010)

I have been making black garlic successfuly for sometime.

For get about ricer cooker. Too expensive to operate for 30 to 40 days. Can't keep good temperature. Garlic is not cheap to waste.

dcarch


----------



## cacioepepe (Apr 3, 2011)

Ummmmmm, blackgarlic, were you huffing paint when you wrote your response because it makes no sense.

Dcarch, so what's your process?


----------



## dcarch (Jun 28, 2010)

cacioEpepe said:


> Ummmmmm, blackgarlic, where you huffing paint when you wrote your response because it made no sense.
> Dcarch, so what's your process?


1. Highly insulated cabinet.

2. Air circulation system.

3. Moisture control.

4. Digital temperature control.

5. Infrared heating elements.

dcarch


----------

